# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Τηλεφωνικό Κέντρο] Samsung DS-5007S

## sailor

Σε συνθετη συσκευη DS-5007S για τ/κ Samsung παρουσιαζει το εξης προβλημα:Σε ανοιχτη ακροαση εχω πλαγιο τονο.Με ακουν και τους ακουω.Οταν ομως χρησιμοποιώ το ακουστικο δεν εχω πλαγιο τονο.Με ακουνε αλλα τους ακουω ελαχιστα εως καθολου.το μεγαφωνο στο ακουστικο δουλευει.Εβαλα αλλη συσκευη και δουλευει κανονικα.Επισης αλλαξα και το ακουστικο αλλα συνεχιζει το προβλημα.Το εκανε σε 3 συσκευες.Οποιος γνωριζει κατι για αυτο το προβλημα ας γραψει.
Ευχαριστω...

----------

